# Youtube copycat look (from xxsgtigressxx)



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 16, 2008)

I loved her neutral cut crease tutorial and decided to give this look a try. Of course mine doesn´t look as nice and precise as hers...but I guess this takes practice, and it was my first try at doing a cut crease eye makeup

Oh and of course I ended up being unhappy with my hair and earrings, so I changed that in the process. And this is probably one of the last (or maybe THE last) FOTD of me as a blonde. I have decided to go brunette and I`m so excited that I´m finally 100% certain that I´ll go through with it.

FACE
MUFE HD foundation (LOVE!)
MAC Studio Fix powder
Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer
MUFE blush (too lazy to look up the #..it´s a very bright peach color)

EYES
MAC Bare Canvas paint
MAC e/s Vanilla, Vapour and Wedge
Milani e/s Rich Chocolate
Lancome liquid liner in black
MAC Powerpoint Industry
Anastasia Brow Powder Ash Blonde
Chanel Inimitable mascara

LIPS
MAC TLC in Fuchsia Fix
The Balm Plump your Pucker l/g in Cocoa my Coconut

Oops, excuse the single brush hair on my nose..my stupid powder brush sheds like crazy!















...and to prove that I´m not naked in the pics:


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 16, 2008)

aww i think you did a wonderful job! the crease looks soo good!! i am inspired to try this technique out now. i think you will look stunning as a brunette!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 16, 2008)

great job on the recreation!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 16, 2008)

verry pretty!!!
Try a brunette. I did switch to brunette also and im loving it. Its good to change once in a while


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_verry pretty!!!
Try a brunette. I did switch to brunette also and im loving it. Its good to change once in a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks. I have been thinking about going brunette for about 2 years now. I was a blonde all my life (well, with the help of peroxide when I started to get darker in my teens lol) and I`m scared of changes...but I am so tired of looking so innocent, and I can never really get the exact shade of blonde that I want anyway


----------



## nikki (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!!  You did a GREAT job!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_thanks. I have been thinking about going brunette for about 2 years now. I was a blonde all my life (well, with the help of peroxide when I started to get darker in my teens lol) and I`m scared of changes...but I am so tired of looking so innocent, and I can never really get the exact shade of blonde that I want anyway_

 
I know what you mean. I had highlights for years. And only once in a while it would come out the way I like it. So I decided to go brunette for winter time, but I really like it, maybe will keep it for longer time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it is much easier and cheaper to maintain.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

you're so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your blending in this one!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous recreation. I love xxsgtigressxx's work also.

I was blonde for 8 years. I wnet back to brunette & I'll never go back to being a blonde. I love the dark hair on myself.

I think you'll look gorgeous as a blonde or brunette


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous look - I think you did a wonderful job!

You are so gorgeous, you could do any haircolour.  You look lovely as a blonde, and I've no doubt you will look amazing as a brunette.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2008)

you are goereous


----------



## NancyNosrati (Nov 16, 2008)

hot neutral look!


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you are so pretty you should be a model (if you're not already). I love this look and think you did a great job!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2008)

There's no possible way you could be any more gorgeous.


----------



## Kaliyan (Nov 16, 2008)

i also did this look from her vid! you did it perfectly!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 16, 2008)

seriously, you are so stunning. 
you will love being brown! i bet it'll suit you so well. don't go too dark just incase you don't like it lol i did that when i went from blonde to dark, now i love my dark!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

You are one of the most gorgeous women ever!! Red head, Brunette ...It would be impossible for you to look bad with any shade!


----------



## damsel (Nov 16, 2008)

oh my, you did a fantastic job! you look gorgeous as always.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

really pretty!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

You are stunning!  Great job with the makeup!


----------



## macnoob85 (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, you are gorgeous! Really!  And great job on the eyes.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

pretty look! you did a great job!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 17, 2008)

your skin is crazy amazing!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 17, 2008)

absolutely stunning! Im so glad you tried this, it looks perfect on you and you did such a great job!!! ps you are so beautiful!
xoxo
Kathy <3


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I know what you mean. I had highlights for years. And only once in a while it would come out the way I like it. So I decided to go brunette for winter time, but I really like it, maybe will keep it for longer time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it is much easier and cheaper to maintain._

 
I think I´ll still have the regrowth issue since my hair is naturally dark blonde, and I wanna go medium-dark brown. But it´ll still not be as bad as it is now. I mean, I have to go touch up my roots every 6 weeks and it´s getting so annyoing cause I still don´t love the end result


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_absolutely stunning! Im so glad you tried this, it looks perfect on you and you did such a great job!!! ps you are so beautiful!
xoxo
Kathy <3_

 
thank you so much. Seriously, that tutorial was awesome, everybody needs to watch it!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_absolutely stunning! Im so glad you tried this, it looks perfect on you and you did such a great job!!! ps you are so beautiful!
xoxo
Kathy <3_

 
aw, thanks. I learned it from the best so to say. Everybody needs to watch that tutorial!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 17, 2008)

You look gorgeous girl! And I would love to see the new hair!


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, your really really pretty!!
Your make up is gorgeous, I think i'll try this one tonite


----------



## User67 (Nov 17, 2008)

Super hot!


----------



## 2nigurl (Nov 17, 2008)

ur so pretty.love the cut crease.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 17, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## Claire84 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dear God, you look perfect!  Like supermodel gorgeous!  This is a great look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will look as a brunette - I can't wait to see the end result.

Btw, thanks for PM-ing me back about the MUFE foundation.  That stuff is amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 17, 2008)

Awsome job!  You have BEAUTIFUL eyes!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_Dear God, you look perfect!  Like supermodel gorgeous!  This is a great look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will look as a brunette - I can't wait to see the end result.

Btw, thanks for PM-ing me back about the MUFE foundation.  That stuff is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw you´re too sweet. The MUFE foundation is great indeed, it´s the only foundation I´ve tried that really lasted on me all day with no decrease of coverage when I´m sweating/getting oily etc


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 17, 2008)

That look is so gorgeous!! You are gorgeous! I will have to try this look.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaliyan* 

 
_i also did this look from her vid! you did it perfectly!_

 
cool. You should post a pic of your version!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 17, 2008)

OMFG!
That's hella good. I swear you never give yourself enough credit because you do a really good job and recreations never look the same because everyone has different eyes/features.
You're going brunette, Anders? 
Omg. Life changing! Haha.

Btw, I hate how pretty you are. The closeup - no imperfections. Gah.


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 18, 2008)

u look amazing!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2008)

O_O wow your gorgeous!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_OMFG!
That's hella good. I swear you never give yourself enough credit because you do a really good job and recreations never look the same because everyone has different eyes/features.
You're going brunette, Anders? 
Omg. Life changing! Haha.

Btw, I hate how pretty you are. The closeup - no imperfections. Gah._

 
yeah that´s true actually, I guess I am self conscious even though I don´t like to admit it.
Hehe yes I am definitely going brunette, Shawn can´t wait actually lol

But seriously, that foundation is doing the trick. I know you said you couldn´t find a color match or something. Too bad!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2008)

Love this... you look amazing!! And seriously, I think you'll look hot as a brunette... definitely post pics or a FOTD once you do it!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love this... you look amazing!! And seriously, I think you'll look hot as a brunette... definitely post pics or a FOTD once you do it!_

 
thanks. It´ll be about a month till I dye my hair, but I´ll post pics when I do


----------



## Jot (Nov 18, 2008)

totally stunning


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2008)

your so lovely.. i wana try out this look... im getting the mufe Foundation.. amazing skin u got there


----------



## InTheFade (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful look, beautiful lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always loved your makeup looks, they come out so flawless.

Congrats on going dark! I keep considering it because I get sick of getting my roots done all the time. Except I look horribly washed out when I'm dark.

I compromised and put in some large chunks of dark brown under my foils so I can play the dark up without giving away the blonde.

Can't wait to see what colour you choose - good luck with it!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, you look so glamorous!
Beautiful


----------



## prncezz (Nov 18, 2008)

Ooh I love it! You did an amazing job


----------



## tanMAClove (Nov 18, 2008)

you are simply gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 19, 2008)

I know i probably tell you this in every post but.... My god lady, youre HOTTT!!!! You look absolutely, positively... Drop Dead Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I know i probably tell you this in every post but.... My god lady, youre HOTTT!!!! You look absolutely, positively... Drop Dead Gorgeous!!!_

 
aw thank you!!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 19, 2008)

your gorgeous!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Nov 19, 2008)

Your'e a b-shell!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_yeah that´s true actually, I guess I am self conscious even though I don´t like to admit it.
Hehe yes I am definitely going brunette, Shawn can´t wait actually lol

But seriously, that foundation is doing the trick. I know you said you couldn´t find a color match or something. Too bad!!!_

 
I never said that, lol. I just got matched this past week (haven't gone to Sephora in months) but it's too pricey so I won't be buying it anytime soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got good skin besides the foundation though.


----------



## annikay (Nov 20, 2008)

You're so pretty! I just wanted to give you a heads up about not going too dark as it may wash you out (I'm a blonde who was a brunette for years for the same reason as you, didn't want to look too innocent and young but finally I realized I just look better with my natural colour brightened up a bit). And a not too dark colour that lets the highlights and lowlights still show through always looks better than a too dark, one tone colour. I would recommend a golden light to medium brown colour for you but that's just my opinion! Post pics when you've done it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and sorry to give bad news but the roots are every bit as annoying... Even more so since it's pretty normal to have darker roots but lighter roots just look weird


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 20, 2008)

gorgeous look! i'm in love with mufe hd foundation too! i'm glad i decided to give it a try although the people at the vienna mufe store were kinda weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to stock up on some neutral eyeshadows...


----------



## annikay (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh and it's hard to get blonde eyebrows to look natural when you try to pass them as brunette's... I recommend a sharp and hard-ish pencil and brown wax or brow gel on top of it. Or if you don't have any areas to fill in, just the wax or brow gel.


----------



## nongoma (Nov 20, 2008)

I 
think
you
NAILED IT!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_You're so pretty! I just wanted to give you a heads up about not going too dark as it may wash you out (I'm a blonde who was a brunette for years for the same reason as you, didn't want to look too innocent and young but finally I realized I just look better with my natural colour brightened up a bit). And a not too dark colour that lets the highlights and lowlights still show through always looks better than a too dark, one tone colour. I would recommend a golden light to medium brown colour for you but that's just my opinion! Post pics when you've done it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and sorry to give bad news but the roots are every bit as annoying... Even more so since it's pretty normal to have darker roots but lighter roots just look weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
damn, I guess the root problem is never gonna end.
I´m not going to dark, a medium brown is what I want. I found a pic of Megan Fox when she had lighter hair and it looks great with her light blue eyes.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_gorgeous look! i'm in love with mufe hd foundation too! i'm glad i decided to give it a try although the people at the vienna mufe store were kinda weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to stock up on some neutral eyeshadows..._

 
yay, another MUFE HD fan! Yeah I honestly don´t like the people at the Vienna MUFE store, although I haven´t been in a long time. It´s also kinda hidden in the 1st district, a bit hard to find IMO


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_Oh and it's hard to get blonde eyebrows to look natural when you try to pass them as brunette's... I recommend a sharp and hard-ish pencil and brown wax or brow gel on top of it. Or if you don't have any areas to fill in, just the wax or brow gel._

 
yeah that´s what I was thinking about as well, we´ll see...I can always dye them darker (I also do lash tint on myself)


----------



## rbella (Nov 20, 2008)

I truly think you are the most stunning thing I have ever seen.  I love this look and you are amazingly beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 20, 2008)

gorgeous!
i love your eyelashes


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I truly think you are the most stunning thing I have ever seen.  I love this look and you are amazingly beautiful!!!!!_

 
thank you, what a huge compliment!


----------



## GlossyLips (Nov 21, 2008)

You look really pretty!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 25, 2008)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S...and omg I want/love your little nose! lol...you'll looks so pretty as a brunette and you def. have the skin for it...as someone said earlier though the blonde roots look TERRIBLE(it looked like I had gray roots when I colored my hair dark brown and it grew out a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I wouldn't go too dark...but if you do...buy one of those little root touch-up kits for in between salon visits! Can't wait to see results!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 25, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## trollydolly (Nov 25, 2008)

stunning as always!


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 25, 2008)

your a hottie, the look suits you. i think you did a good job. thats one of my favorites from her


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

Sooo beautiful. I love xxsgtigressxx tutorials too!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S...and omg I want/love your little nose! lol...you'll looks so pretty as a brunette and you def. have the skin for it...as someone said earlier though the blonde roots look TERRIBLE(it looked like I had gray roots when I colored my hair dark brown and it grew out a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I wouldn't go too dark...but if you do...buy one of those little root touch-up kits for in between salon visits! Can't wait to see results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for the tip, I´ll buy one in the US on my upcoming trip, we only have like one brand that sells root touch up kits. Eek, I don´t wanna have grey roots!

So funny you said that about my nose. I like my nose but I always thought your nose is the most perfect one I have ever seen! lol


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## devin (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey mama, it's Devin from Makeup Talk. Remember me? We swapped eyeshadows years ago, MAC parsley sage. How have you been? Still looking beautiful I see!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Hey mama, it's Devin from Makeup Talk. Remember me? We swapped eyeshadows years ago, MAC parsley sage. How have you been? Still looking beautiful I see!_

 
hey of course I remember you! It was Parsley sage and Vapour (I´ve already hit pan on Vapour, I love it)
I´m great, almost done with school and happily engaged. I´ve seen your FOTDs on here, your makeup skills are still off the hooK!!!!


----------



## piN.up (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're SO beautiful, this look is stunning!!!

What brush did you use for your cut crease? It's perfect


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 15, 2009)

Omg You Are Stunning!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 15, 2009)

You look amazing! I saw the same YT tute, it's such a pretty look


----------

